# What do you guys think?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm struggling to find some rims for the goat.....Do you guys know any other sites that would have more info? 

Here is one that I found.....on TireRack it look pretty good on the car.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a guess of what they would look like


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Some more options.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's really hard telling by their web site what you have there. The first one looks nice BUT it's only 17" diameter (and if I was "upgrading" I'd go to 18"s) AND it's only 7 1/2" wide. It also doesn't list its offset which is extremely important.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

TireRack says they will fit the 05 GTO.

How wide are the stock rims? I wanted to stay with 17's because I didn't want to buy new tires. I just bought new tires about 3 months ago.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

Any of those look good. I still like the chorme wheel, i have 19"s ASA on my 06.:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> Here is a guess of what they would look like


to be honest with you. I am not a fan of black wheels or wheels with painted or some time of black trim on them. They just have an unfinished look to them. 

Try Wheels | Rims


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

AlanSr said:


> TireRack says they will fit the 05 GTO.
> 
> How wide are the stock rims? I wanted to stay with 17's because I didn't want to buy new tires. I just bought new tires about 3 months ago.


Stock 17's are 8" wide.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I like your last choice out of the three.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If I were you I would drive your car as is. Then when you need new tires upgrade to 18s(OEM or aftermarket). 17s feel small, 18s are just right, 19s are just to big IMO.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Since you just bought new tires, it "should" be a long time b/4 you need another set. I wouldn't want to wait if I was interested in new rims now. Given the 3 options, I vote for #1.........


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

last choice outta the three all the way. thats exactly what i want for mine but in an 18"


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't go with the first ones. I hate that kinda mix of black and chrome. Go all black or all chrome imo.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the third one. I am not much into all black rims but it does have a nice looking style. 
There is nothing wrong with 17 inch wheels either. I have 17 inchers on my car. I started off putting new tires on it and then ended up getting new rims to fit my tires.
If you drive on average american streets the 17 is a little more forgiving.

Just my $.02.


----------

